# Visa subclass 476



## nrkrishna08 (May 17, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I have applied for visa subclass 476 on 16th may 2013. In application status page it shows, health information, chest X-ray & Police clearance certificate. I have a doubt on this, Should I wait till case officer request or can i get those certificates before that.

Please help me on this.

Thanks in advance.

Regards

Krishna


----------



## HIGH VOLTAGE (Dec 18, 2009)

you can do everything straight away but don't forget to email ur medical examination receipt and PCC to the [email protected].

check for the email address with ur acknowledgement sent to u by the DIAC


----------



## nrkrishna08 (May 17, 2013)

Can I get the PCC and Medical? or should I wait till my Case Officer response?


----------



## Perham (Jun 6, 2013)

*subclass 476*



nrkrishna08 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have applied for visa subclass 476 on 16th may 2013. In application status page it shows, health information, chest X-ray & Police clearance certificate. I have a doubt on this, Should I wait till case officer request or can i get those certificates before that.
> 
> ...


Hi friend 

Actually i have lodged my application for 476 on 5 June, 2-3 weeks after u and i have the same question.

I'd like to ask you, have u uploaded the chest X-ray & Police clearance certificate before the case officer allocated to u? is the case officer allocated to you already? Please let me the know about the processing of you application because the lodged date of your application is earlier than mine.

I would appreciate your prompt reply. Thanks in advance. Wish u all the best.

Perham.


----------



## nrkrishna08 (May 17, 2013)

Perham said:


> Hi friend
> 
> Actually i have lodged my application for 476 on 5 June, 2-3 weeks after u and i have the same question.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have not uploaded the Chest X Ray, Medical and PCC till now. Case officer not allocated for me and waiting for it.

How did you uploaded your documents, is it the raw original scanned or certified photo copies?

Thank You and Keep in touch. 
Krishna


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 14, 2013)

*476 visa*

HI, 
I too applied to this visa on last April and still waiting to assigned to a case officer. It is better to do health checks and PCC now rather than waiting for a respond from the CO. Coz for PCC it takes normally long time. Also there is not need to certify your original document if you can scan and sent it straightaway.


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 14, 2013)

*476 visa processing time*

Hi all,
Is there anyone who got 476 visa recently? plzz kindly post the recent time frame. Gov website shows last allocation date is 19th FEB, But two months back it showed 13th FEB
Cheers!!!


----------



## nrkrishna08 (May 17, 2013)

prasadbc9 said:


> Hi all,
> Is there anyone who got 476 visa recently? plzz kindly post the recent time frame. Gov website shows last allocation date is 19th FEB, But two months back it showed 13th FEB
> Cheers!!!


Hi

You are right. It shows 19th Feb now. But if you see below that, it shows May 13.

I think you have applied on April. Have you got any information from Immi?

Thanks.


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 14, 2013)

nrkrishna08 said:


> Hi
> 
> You are right. It shows 19th Feb now. But if you see below that, it shows May 13.
> 
> ...


Hey, 
13th May is for subsequent applicants. As a fresh applicant it is 19th FEB. 
I got an acknowledgement email by 28th May. But didn't hear from a CO yet.


----------



## nrkrishna08 (May 17, 2013)

Hi

You have applied on April and got an ack on 28 May"?


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 14, 2013)

nrkrishna08 said:


> Hi
> 
> You have applied on April and got an ack on 28 May"?


Yes, Did you get an Acknowledgement email?


----------



## nrkrishna08 (May 17, 2013)

prasadbc9 said:


> Yes, Did you get an Acknowledgement email?


Yeah. I applied on May 16th and got an ack on May 17th.


----------



## nrkrishna08 (May 17, 2013)

I heard that, Visa Subclass 476 is the quickest one. What do you think? Is that true.


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 14, 2013)

nrkrishna08 said:


> Yeah. I applied on May 16th and got an ack on May 17th.


Dnt know whats going on mate, only thing is waiting, By the way is there anything has mentioned about the CO in ur acknowledgement?


----------



## nrkrishna08 (May 17, 2013)

prasadbc9 said:


> Dnt know whats going on mate, only thing is waiting, By the way is there anything has mentioned about the CO in ur acknowledgement?


Its like after 28 days only they may consider to assign CO for the applicants


----------



## Perham (Jun 6, 2013)

nrkrishna08 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have not uploaded the Chest X Ray, Medical and PCC till now. Case officer not allocated for me and waiting for it.
> 
> ...


Hi Krishna,

Ic.., thanks for your response. oh to answer your question, I have uploaded in raw original scanned, dont worry as far as i know, it is accepted for online application.

I read a few exchanged messages between u and another friend, about the allocation time, actually im confused about the date given. I knew my friend application it takes 3 weeks , less than one month to a case officer be allocated other applicants also said same thing less than one month. I think this time there is a delay in application process for this subclass.

Please keep in touch here any new news about your application process.

Thanks again!

Perham


----------



## nrkrishna08 (May 17, 2013)

Hi Perham

Thank for your response. Keep in touch and my mail ID is [email protected]


----------



## akrish (Jun 13, 2013)

Hey guys, keep updating when u get a CO assigned to you. I applied for the 476 also but still have not got a CO yet.


----------



## nrkrishna08 (May 17, 2013)

akrish said:


> Hey guys, keep updating when u get a CO assigned to you. I applied for the 476 also but still have not got a CO yet.


When did u apply?


----------



## akrish (Jun 13, 2013)

nrkrishna08 said:


> When did u apply?


On the 6th of June


----------



## Remo123 (Jul 5, 2013)

Has anyone here been allocated a CO for subclass 476? I have applied on 5May bt still haven't been contacted by a CO.
regards


----------



## Perham (Jun 6, 2013)

hi bro.. please google the bellow words so first result click on it u will be on the right forum page so can get more update news about that.. (i cant put the direct link coz im not allowed here)

"476 recognised graduate visa- help needed"

good luck!


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi Guys,
Anybody have heard from a CO yet??


----------



## akrish (Jun 13, 2013)

Remo123 said:


> Has anyone here been allocated a CO for subclass 476? I have applied on 5May bt still haven't been contacted by a CO.
> regards


wow, u applied more than 2 months ago, and you still have not been allocated a CO?!


----------



## nrkrishna08 (May 17, 2013)

Hi All,

Anyone assigned by CO?

Thanks
Krishna


----------



## nrkrishna08 (May 17, 2013)

prasadbc9 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Anybody have heard from a CO yet??


What abt you?
Is CO assigned for you?

Krishna


----------



## akrish (Jun 13, 2013)

Has anyone already sent Character and Medical test before hearing from a CO first?


----------



## nrkrishna08 (May 17, 2013)

akrish said:


> Has anyone already sent Character and Medical test before hearing from a CO first?


No. I didn't.


----------



## sankar (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi Krishna,

This is sankar from chennai. I plan to apply visa for Australia sub class 476.
I need to confirm few things from you.

1. I did my MS in Robotics and Automation in UK ,Am i eligible to apply for this visa.
2.Please guide me in providing basic necessary documents and procedure for applying this visa.

I am awaiting for your kind reply.

Thanks
*sankar*


----------



## nrkrishna08 (May 17, 2013)

sankar said:


> Hi Krishna,
> 
> This is sankar from chennai. I plan to apply visa for Australia sub class 476.
> I need to confirm few things from you.
> ...


Hello,

Please follow the link below to get more details and let me know if you have any clarifications.

Skilled - Recognised Graduate (Temporary) visa (subclass 476)

Regards

Krishna


----------



## sankar (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks for your reply ! Well i can find 7 courses under that eligibility they are 

Civil Engineering
Structural Engineering
Chemical Engineering
Environmental Engineering
Electrical and Electronics Engineering
Mechanical, Production and Plant Engineering
Mining and Material Engineering.

My question is, only the students from the above mentioned degree can apply ? or subdivision under particular specialization, for example Automobile Engineering , Automation Engineering , Telecommunication engineer , Electrical and Instrumentation Engineering .. can also eligible for it ? Let me know your suggestion ?


----------



## nrkrishna08 (May 17, 2013)

sankar said:


> Thanks for your reply ! Well i can find 7 courses under that eligibility they are
> 
> Civil Engineering
> Structural Engineering
> ...


Your degree qualification must contain a major sequence of study or specialisation in an Engineering discipline. Engineering specialisations include but are not limited.

All engineering


----------



## sankar (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks for your information Krishna . 
Let me now where are you from?(Which part in India ) . 



nrkrishna08 said:


> Your degree qualification must contain a major sequence of study or specialisation in an Engineering discipline. Engineering specialisations include but are not limited.
> 
> All engineering


----------



## nrkrishna08 (May 17, 2013)

sankar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your information Krishna .
> Let me now where are you from?(Which part in India ) .


Shenoy Nagar, Chennai


----------



## sankar (Jul 13, 2013)

Krishna,

Well ! i am from Anna Nagar. Is it possible to get your email id or contact details. I am going to take ielts exam by the end of this month after that i want to fill my application form for subclass 476.

Shall i contact you at the time of filling the application form. If so it would be helpful for me to complete it with out any error.

Thanks
sankar


nrkrishna08 said:


> Shenoy Nagar, Chennai


----------



## nrkrishna08 (May 17, 2013)

sankar said:


> Krishna,
> 
> Well ! i am from Anna Nagar. Is it possible to get your email id or contact details. I am going to take ielts exam by the end of this month after that i want to fill my application form for subclass 476.
> 
> ...


Send me an email.

[email protected]


----------



## Syed Abbas (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi all,
I applied for 476 on the 26th June. I had the same question about the medical and police clearance certificates. It shows that those are still outstanding but on the acknowledgement email they said that please dont apply for the certificates until asked by a CO. Very confused.


----------



## nrkrishna08 (May 17, 2013)

Syed Abbas said:


> Hi all,
> I applied for 476 on the 26th June. I had the same question about the medical and police clearance certificates. It shows that those are still outstanding but on the acknowledgement email they said that please dont apply for the certificates until asked by a CO. Very confused.


Better you can wait for your CO.


----------



## nononsense (Jul 29, 2013)

Glad I found this thread. 

I too applied for a visa subclass 476 in April 2013.

Still waiting for CO.


----------



## Ari (Aug 6, 2013)

*CO Allocated waiting for further contact*

Hello All,

Is there any one who got 476 VISA?

I applied for 476 on 8th of Jan 2013, CO got allocated on 21st May 2013, submitted the requested documents on 9th Jun 2013, till today i haven't heard from the CO regarding the Decision.


----------



## nrkrishna08 (May 17, 2013)

No one has got visa in this thread, but a lot of people who have granted visa till march 21st 2013.

Do google search, Visa subclass 476 help needed then follow the thread, you will come to know more details.

Where are you from?

Regards,

Krishna



Ari said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Is there any one who got 476 VISA?
> 
> I applied for 476 on 8th of Jan 2013, CO got allocated on 21st May 2013, submitted the requested documents on 9th Jun 2013, till today i haven't heard from the CO regarding the Decision.


----------



## akrish (Jun 13, 2013)

Ari said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Is there any one who got 476 VISA?
> 
> I applied for 476 on 8th of Jan 2013, CO got allocated on 21st May 2013, submitted the requested documents on 9th Jun 2013, till today i haven't heard from the CO regarding the Decision.


Wow, more than 4 months to get allocated to a CO? What documents did they ask by the way, the PCC and medical checks?


----------



## Ari (Aug 6, 2013)

akrish said:


> Wow, more than 4 months to get allocated to a CO? What documents did they ask by the way, the PCC and medical checks?


@akrish, he asked for the medicals and the PCC.


----------

